# Tiny Tiny white moving stuffs



## ddr3 (May 16, 2011)

Ello all, i am from Malaysia n i got 1 male hedgie which is 6 weeks old. When i got him back, i saw many white, tiny tiny little moving stuffs on its back  , wat is it called? lices o mites? if lices, can i use Frontline spray on him? coz now i am bathing him and most of the white white tiny little moving stuff on its back has becom lesser n lesser...do help ya all, Thanks a lot in advanced.


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep mites. I've had success with Revolution for Kittens and a strict cleaning routine. Everything in it's cage must be cleaned daily and cage liners are your best bet for bedding. You can use fleece blankets and change them out daily. I used 7 (one for each day) and did laundry once a week. Good luck, mites can be stressful for everyone but I am glad you are trying to do something about it. 

Edit: Check out this thread viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2628 for dosage of the rev. and consult your vet if there's one who sees hedgies near you. Also search the forum for more advice on mites.


----------



## ddr3 (May 16, 2011)

YellowPlanetarySeed said:


> Yep mites. I've had success with Revolution for Kittens and a strict cleaning routine. Everything in it's cage must be cleaned daily and cage liners are your best bet for bedding. You can use fleece blankets and change them out daily. I used 7 (one for each day) and did laundry once a week. Good luck, mites can be stressful for everyone but I am glad you are trying to do something about it.
> 
> Edit: Check out this thread viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2628 for dosage of the rev. and consult your vet if there's one who sees hedgies near you. Also search the forum for more advice on mites.


realli? its mites? dang, i thought is lices, coz its a small tiny tiny white like eggs moving around at its back oni, not at the moist are, but thanks a lot 4 the suggestion n help


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Only a vet can diagnose for sure with a skin scraping and microscope. Mites are teeeeeny, little round white dots barely visible by the naked eye. Lice I believe and more elongated in shape like a grain of rice and bigger than mites. Mites are fairley common in hedgies and curable but it takes persistance and time. I think they can get it from wood shaving bedding or other bedding/anything that has been contaminated with mites. Which is why using fleece material is a better option for lining the cage. Not only can you keep it clean (and mite free) but after the initial investment, you don't have to keep buying more like you do with shavings.

Where did you get him? Does he have a name?


----------



## ddr3 (May 16, 2011)

YellowPlanetarySeed said:


> Only a vet can diagnose for sure with a skin scraping and microscope. Mites are teeeeeny, little round white dots barely visible by the naked eye. Lice I believe and more elongated in shape like a grain of rice and bigger than mites. Mites are fairley common in hedgies and curable but it takes persistance and time. I think they can get it from wood shaving bedding or other bedding/anything that has been contaminated with mites. Which is why using fleece material is a better option for lining the cage. Not only can you keep it clean (and mite free) but after the initial investment, you don't have to keep buying more like you do with shavings.
> 
> Where did you get him? Does he have a name?


ic, so i think its lice then coz i can see the white stuff by my naked eyes. now he is doing well after a few bath. There is no pimples o swollen area like the mites did. now i dare nt use the wood shaving ald. er, i got him from a home breeder here n his OFFICIAL name is "Leo" but i called him Ah Boy as my little boy =D will post his picture up as soon as i get him bac, he is wif my dad now, i am away from home. He got a bad habit, pooping on the wall, n i totally hav no idea how he did that stunt...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope the little guy feels better soon. Can't wait to see pics when he gets better


----------



## ddr3 (May 16, 2011)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Hope the little guy feels better soon. Can't wait to see pics when he gets better


yam i willl update, stay tuned ^^


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

ddr3 said:


> He got a bad habit, pooping on the wall, n i totally hav no idea how he did that stunt...


Does he have a wheel? Without a wheel they will try to climb out the cage all nite long and will smear poop on the walls.


----------



## ddr3 (May 16, 2011)

LarryT said:


> ddr3 said:
> 
> 
> > He got a bad habit, pooping on the wall, n i totally hav no idea how he did that stunt...
> ...


Nope, he doesnt has any wheel wif him, but he still managed to poop on the wall. 2moro i will post his picture.


----------

